# Guys what do you look for in a woman?



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

All your comments will be ignored/challenged by the way, I'm only interested in what women think you want.

See how nice am I? I let you know that beforehand so you don't waste time posting comments in a thread like when the point is what do _you _ look for and the question was not 'what do women want.'

*edited so I don't have to address individual posts and so people understand:*

I personally think all female sas users should boycott threads created by male users from now on asking for their personal point of view when it comes to relationships/preferences related stuff. There are too many guys here who try to tell women they don't know what they're talking about when it comes to their own opinions about themselves! Often Sexistly implying or outright stating that, because they are a woman, they don't know what they're talking about when it comes to themselves. Unless of course it matches what that individual wants to hear.

It's one thing to disagree with a woman's opinion about what most women want, but it's another thing entirely to claim that women are lying/confused about what they personally want/find attractive. Or try to put words in their mouths.

_Staff Edit_


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

A loving, caring, loyal and understanding partner that will always be there for me when I need her. Someone like me. :lol Although I always end up screwed cause nobody seems to be willing to reciprocate the tremendous amount of time, energy and emotions I am willing to invest in a girl.

You can ignore my comment if you want. Although at the time I am writing this phrase I already know you'll read it all. :b


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Should I answer the thread question legitimately?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

scooby said:


> Should I answer the thread question legitimately?


Just do it! She'll do the spanking later. You'll just have to wait in line. It will surely worth it, though.:yes


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

sad vlad said:


> Just do it! She'll do the spanking later. You'll just have to wait in line. It will surely worth it, though.:yes


Oh, about that... I never actually had a serious reply. It was a bluff I was hoping no one would call.

Edit:

I'll wing it.

I uhhh. hmmm... Nice? Yeah, we'll go with nice. Someone who doesn't piss me off, and doesn't get pissed off by me. Someone who is chill. Easy to hang with. Easy to talk to openly about anything. Also someone who I find attractive, lets be honest here. This last requirement gets easier and easier to pass the longer I'm in contact with them. I always manage to develop small crushes on people I was never that attracted to physically as time goes on, even if I don't even talk to them. Just as long as I see them regularly.

And liek totally someone who is a virgin, but is magically very skillful in bed, and doesn't wear makeup because like I really prefer the natural look even though I can't tell the difference. Someone who is tolerant of all my interests and hobbies and comes with me to things enthusiastically, but doesn't force me to do the boring **** they are interested in. Someone who can satisfy me sexually, and the only thing that satisfies her is the fact that I get satisfied.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Something like I had once already, a sexy best friend with benefits and so much more that makes life worth living.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Functioning organs.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Probably a female who is hot and has a positive attitude.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

You know what I really want in a girl? Me.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

a woman who has good bacteria in her. very important. this shows I am caring cause I look on the inside, innit


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Kanova said:


> You know what I really want in a girl? Me.


Nice :clap


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Cute, Nice to me, Complete freak in bed.....


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Someone who has a kind soul, positive outlook, is good at making conversation (you can be shy and still be this way), is loyal, and enjoys being active.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

A sexy best friend


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

LOL 

short,minority,poor and socially isolated.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

HenDoggy said:


> LOL
> 
> short,minority,poor and socially isolated.


I think the OP means as a girlfriend. Not as a rape victim.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

-Someone nerdy, if not somewhat understanding and tolerant of my nerdiness

-Intelligence

-How much kindness they display

-How loyal of a person they are

-How much they're willing to tolerate me

-Willingness to be honest

-The likelihood I'll be torn to pieces, legally and emotionally, in the case of a nasty break up or divorce with said woman. The less likely that happens, the more I'm willing to open up.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

A sunny disposition.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Big boobs and tight.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> All your comments will be ignored/challenged by the way, I'm only interested in what women think you want.
> 
> See how nice am I? I let you know that beforehand so you don't waste time posting comments in a thread like when the point is what do _you _ look for and the question was not 'what do women want.'


You can challenge me all you want as well, but from past experiences I know what I want in a woman. Fidelity, caring, humble, nerdy, goofy, not afraid to be a funny dork like I'm afraid to be a funny dork sometimes, cool, attractive in my eyes, loves me for me, understands perspectives, can accept the good and bad in me because I can accept the good and bad in her, a sweet woman with a sweet voice, and lastly, a woman with the cutest smile, from her lips and her eyes. Yep, that's the woman for me haha


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

MoveAlong91 said:


> You can challenge me all you want as well, but from past experiences I know what I want in a woman. Fidelity, caring, humble, nerdy, goofy, not afraid to be a funny dork like I'm afraid to be a funny dork sometimes, cool, attractive in my eyes, loves me for me, understands perspectives, can accept the good and bad in me because I can accept the good and bad in her, a sweet woman with a sweet voice, and lastly, a woman with the cutest smile, from her lips and her eyes. Yep, that's the woman for me haha


She doesn't really mean she's gonna challenge anything, she's bitter because men in the other thread upset her by being honest.


----------



## SalviaVictim (Oct 2, 2012)

Kanova said:


> You know what I really want in a girl? Me.


I got the reference 

A girl who will do chores or whatever task I assign her to do and I can keep her in the closet when I don't need her. So basically a japanese sex robot. Multiple robots on a roster. Robot Roster! Great band name


----------



## Ladd1118 (Mar 24, 2015)

Cleanliness, intelligence, confidence.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Bored Alien said:


> She doesn't really mean she's gonna challenge anything, she's bitter because men in the other thread upset her by being honest.


This. Besides that, I want a woman that doesn't bore me to death......


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Whoa this is crazy. Only the guys are posting in this thread :lol


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Slender thighs, thigh high socks, cat ears, a tail, and a tolerable personality. Hngh.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Ignoring the request of the OP and posting anyway...har har har. My only real requirements are that she be able to breathe, preferably has > 50% of her teeth, and isn't more than 100lbs overweight. I have high standards.


----------



## LouiseLane (Mar 15, 2015)

Bored Alien said:


> She doesn't really mean she's gonna challenge anything, she's *frustrated* because men in the other thread *reminded her of an annoying trend in online (and sometimes offline) discussions * by *intruding in a thread which was directed at women and devaluing the women's' contributions*.


FTFY :yes


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Blah blah it was 100% correct before. Get over it.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

23-29 white Eastern European, speaks English well with slight accent, thin, attractive, average height, friendly, ignores guys who hit on her, is smart with a funny personality, likes public displays of affection, likes cuddling, likes nerdy stuff like comic books, cosmology and sci fi and is very into me even though nobody of the description I shared would ever be genuinely.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Someone patient, funny, non religious that isn't into celebrities, footballers, musicians, going out drinking and other basic ****.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

A girl whose face makes me smile every time I look at it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I look for a woman who is her own person and isn't part of the female gang. Those are the types of people I prefer in general. I won't get along with anyone who feels the need to belong to a gang for very long.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

LouiseLane said:


> FTFY :yes


Yup, you nailed it. The serious answers given here are interesting though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

LouiseLane said:


> FTFY :yes


:yes


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

LouiseLane said:


> FTFY :yes


Yes it was strange that the thread said girls what do you look for but the content was more guys what do you think girls look for. Despite being meant as a reaction topic, this thread actually stayed true to its title.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Attractive (to me), passionate about something in their life, very sexually active and aggressive, kind, positive, ambitious and open to adventures (travel etc).

But I'm not looking for now, someday perhaps.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Introversion
Shyness
Humbleness
Unambitous
At Least average intelligence
Keeps up to date with current affairs
At least a few inches shorter than me (I'm 6ft 1)
A Healthy weight
Open minded
Likes video games
Not extremly left wing or extremly right wing


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

reaffected said:


> Yup, you nailed it. The serious answers given here are interesting though.


Interesting because guys can be honestt, humble, and not entitled?


----------



## LouiseLane (Mar 15, 2015)

Bored Alien said:


> Blah blah it was 100% correct before. Get over it.


This is a chance to learn something, BoredAlien. It's up to you, of course, whether you take it or leave it. When you're in a position where you get to hear what women (some of whom you might respect) actually think about things, you've got an advantage over men who don't get to hear that. And if you don't push that knowledge away and resist what they're telling you, it makes you just that bit wiser and someone who _really_ (not who simply believes he) understands women better.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

LouiseLane said:


> This is a chance to learn something, BoredAlien. It's up to you, of course, whether you take it or leave it. When you're in a position where you get to hear what women (some of whom you might respect) actually think about things, you've got an advantage over men who don't get to hear that. And if you don't push that knowledge away and resist what they're telling you, it makes you just that bit wiser and someone who _really_ (not who simply believes he) understands women better.


What's to learn? That women while they'll ***** about and belittle 'bitter' men with little quips like bitternesd isn't attractive and they don't have time for bitter men, will never be called out on bitterness themselves? Already knew that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Never was really looking per say that would mean having to get involved in the human race after all but some things have hit me in the face like someone slapping me with a fish I am human after all, irl they have mostly been skinny/slim (but not all) with some slight quirkiness of personality I can't quite put my finger on, doesn't happen very often though and I've never talked to any of them much :no


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> opcorn


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

There are too many qualities, and personality quirks to even give this much thought in my opinion. I would have to talk to someone first, because I don't have a "set" thing I want.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

A lesbian.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

lol this is good.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> All your comments will be ignored/challenged by the way, I'm only interested in *what women think you want*.
> 
> See how nice am I? I let you know that beforehand so you don't waste time posting comments in a thread like when the point is what do _you _ look for and the question was not 'what do women want.'


If you're only interested in what women think we want, then ask women? You didn't misphrase that did you?



> It's one thing to disagree with a woman's opinion about what most women want, but it's another thing entirely to claim that women are lying/confused about what they personally want/find attractive. Or try to put words in their mouths.


Girl: "Shy guys are cute and mysterious, I want to find one and open him up like present."
Me (the shy guy): Get's ignored...ignored... so was I placed in the wrong space time configuration? Cause the wavelengths don't match your proposal.

But I never hear this.

Girl: I want a hot, rich celebrity with chiseled abs. He better be loud and does all the work in the relationship. He better pamper me like princess. I want to marry him so he can't leave me without losing half his money.

Me: Turns on television, sees 23,829,323 screaming girls lined up on the red carpet begging celebrities to marry them. Ahh it all makes sense.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

HellCell said:


> If you're only interested in what women think we want, then ask women? You didn't misphrase that did you?
> 
> Girl: "Shy guys are cute and mysterious, I want to find one and open him up like present."
> Me (the shy guy): Get's ignored...ignored... so was I placed in the wrong space time configuration? Cause the wavelengths don't match your proposal.
> ...


Lol, there is some truth to that - culturally a woman can graduate high school and either go to school or not, with a stated intent of never working and still snag some dude simply because of her looks. Men pretty much never have this experience.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Chemistry.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

GGTFM said:


> Chemistry.


What about Physics? Not every girl can memorise a periodic table by heart after all


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

HellCell said:


> If you're only interested in what women think we want, then ask women? You didn't misphrase that did you?


Pro tip: this thread is a parody of another thread.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Pro tip: this thread is a parody of another thread.


:spit and the internet is a parody of life


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Paper Samurai said:


> What about Physics? Not every girl can memorise a periodic table by heart after all


That didn't make me laugh. Sorry.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

GGTFM said:


> That didn't make me laugh. Sorry.


Err, there's no need to apologise for not finding a joke funny.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

GGTFM said:


> That didn't make me laugh. Sorry.


Jeez, way to be a d*** about it. Now you've just destroyed his confidence in his own incredible wit.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Conviction07 said:


> Jeez, way to be a d*** about it. Now you've just destroyed his confidence in his own incredible wit.


I wasn't trying to be a d*** about it. But whatever.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Conviction07 said:


> Jeez, way to be a d*** about it. Now you've just destroyed his confidence in his own incredible wit.


It was a crap joke tbh, I'm not offended lol. :b


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

-Patient
-Understanding
-Caring/Kindhearted
-Hard Working
-Not judgmental when it comes to my lack of experience
-Has similar views of the world and some common interests
-Communicative (I'm not a mind reader)
-Honest
-Non-materialistic

-Challenges and motivates me to be a better man, yet doesn't expect me to be perfect, so to sum up, supportive.

-Doesn't make me feel inferior or like a failure cause I'm a late bloomer, my mind is already my biggest bully, I don't need some girl pointing out my insecurities, I'm well aware of my faults.

-A girl who appreciates how much effort, time, and money I initially put into dating her. I don't often develop crushes and it takes a special kind of girl to put that spell on me, if she's insecure enough to question my motives then obviously she doesn't trust me.
-------------------------------------------------

Is my list too long?--To hell with lists, these are bonus' or qualities I'll notice that spark my interest or elicit my attention but I've been intrigued/surprised before. No one is perfect, especially me. I'm willing to date any girl that generally makes me feel happy, I don't care how many guys she's been with as long as she's std free. (Truth be told when I was a teen I used to care, but now in my 20s I think that is very unreasonable considering that were I a girl I'd probably have dated n done stuff as much as them. ) Actually I'm so insecure and low on self-esteem, also too naive and unattractive, if I never settled for someone horrible I'd still feel lonely but have more scars like this woman, sadface... 




I think we can all agree that life sucks for everyone, just on different levels. Trust is hard to come by when at every turn you're questioning what this other person's angle is? It wasn't until I started trusting people and taking chances, even if they didn't earn that yet, that I was finally able to know what a simple kiss is like. No one else is at fault for my loneliness, save for me. There are factors and people that have influenced my mistrust in people, yet I've allowed that train of thought to generalize unjustly and be bitter. It'll make you no different from the bullies who tormented you if you cease to look for the good in people, give people a chance to earn your respect and trust, is all I'm trying to convey here. I've lost sight of this, and relapse like every other week but for some reason it makes sense to me, sorry for the inane long rant.

I stated in another thread I'm willing to compromise, that is as long as they are willing to compromise on their "standards" as well in regards to me. I'm kinda curious and the only way I'm going to learn to be a better person is if I'm open-minded with the little things.


----------

